# Two New kovachii hybrids



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2011)

Now registered are:
Phrag. Graeme Jones (Barbara Le Ann x kovachii)






and:
Phrag. Glen Decker (Jason Fischer x kovachii)





They were registered by Alfredo Manrique. (Not my photos, by the way -- they were sent to me with the announcement.)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 22, 2011)

No offense to Glen Decker, but Graeme Jones is to DIE for!!!!!!
That is the shape I`ve been waiting for -Especially from a kovachii hybrid! 
I do love the colour of the Glen Decker over the GJ.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 22, 2011)

I am in love with G. J.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhoff (Nov 22, 2011)

Those are both really nice!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 22, 2011)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 22, 2011)

HOT DAMN!! Those are SWEET!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 22, 2011)

I with the Graeme Jones lovers....:drool:


----------



## Brian Monk (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice, and quite good compared to expectations. But I still don't know how these kovachii hybrids are going to shake out. In point, whihc would you rather have, a really nice Jason Fischer, a really nice kovachii, or a really nice Glen Decker? I would pick the first, every time. Maybe if someone eventually gets a kovachii sized flower, with kovachii shape, and the intense RED color of J.F., then I will fall in love.


----------



## Jorch (Nov 22, 2011)

I love everything about the Graeme Jone. I think it's my favorite kovachii hybrid by far!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2011)

Dot: do you know the dimensions of the flowers in the photos and how long they have been open?


----------



## John M (Nov 23, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2011)

Yay besseae hybrids!  



Brian Monk said:


> Maybe if someone eventually gets a kovachii sized flower, with kovachii shape, and the intense RED color of J.F., then I will fall in love.


Um, what's the matter with a kovachii colored like a kovachii?!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 23, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids!
> 
> 
> Um, what's the matter with a kovachii colored like a kovachii?!



Eric, I think he was talking about hybrids.


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 23, 2011)

Brian Monk said:


> Very nice, and quite good compared to expectations. But I still don't know how these kovachii hybrids are going to shake out. In point, whihc would you rather have, a really nice Jason Fischer, a really nice kovachii, or a really nice Glen Decker? I would pick the first, every time. Maybe if someone eventually gets a kovachii sized flower, with kovachii shape, and the intense RED color of J.F., then I will fall in love.



This might be possible with a backcross onto Jason Fischer.....There is nothing quite like the velvety red of a good JF.


----------



## valenzino (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow,Graeme Jones is very interesting hybrid...one of the best i've see for now...


----------



## toddybear (Nov 23, 2011)

Wish I had better luck with phrags...we are going to see some beauties in the years ahead.


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 23, 2011)

both are very nice,I heard the size, one was 11cm hor and the other was 9cm hor


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 23, 2011)

Brian,

I don't think we'll see the true potential of Pk until the third generation of hybrids. The Graeme Jones is nice, but from a judging standpoint I'd like to see more even color in the petals. I'd love to see it bred it to a really good, dark red Rosalie Dixler (kaieteurum x besseae) or a 4N Jason Fischer (MDC x besseae).


----------



## gonewild (Nov 23, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> Brian,
> 
> I don't think we'll see the true potential of Pk until the third generation of hybrids. The Graeme Jones is nice, but from a judging standpoint I'd like to see more even color in the petals. I'd love to see it bred it to a really good, dark red Rosalie Dixler (kaieteurum x besseae) or a 4N Jason Fischer (MDC x besseae).



Wouldn't breeding to a 4N Jason Fisher result in 3N offspring and be a dead end for the breeding line?


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 23, 2011)

Lance,

That's true, but not all of us are breeders, and triploids for the most part are vigorous, colorful and rewarding to the slipper orchid hobbyist because they are easy to grow and floriferous. (Plus, in this case I expect the 4N JF might provide a double-shot of color).


----------



## gonewild (Nov 23, 2011)

tomkalina said:


> Lance,
> 
> That's true, but not all of us are breeders, and triploids for the most part are vigorous, colorful and rewarding to the slipper orchid hobbyist because they are easy to grow and floriferous. (Plus, in this case I expect the 4N JF might provide a double-shot of color).



Good points. I was just thinking of getting to the 3rd generation faster. :drool:


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 24, 2011)

Very good, both!!!! Thanks for posting!!! Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 24, 2011)

valenzino said:


> Wow,Graeme Jones is very interesting hybrid...one of the best i've see for now...



Ditto!
:drool:


----------



## Berthold (Nov 24, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Now registered are:
> Phrag. Graeme Jones (Barbara Le Ann x kovachii)



Can You find out if they have the yellow rip in the shoe?


----------



## Marc (Nov 24, 2011)

I think they are both very nice!

There aren't a lot of PK hybrids available so far over here. So I hope someone will soon start recreating these hybrids in Europe.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's another one: Phrag. Mem. Maria Teresa Fighetti (Phrag. Elizabeth castle x Phrag. kovachii)






Form isn't great, but the color is nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Dot: do you know the dimensions of the flowers in the photos and how long they have been open?





phrag guy said:


> both are very nice,I heard the size, one was 11cm hor and the other was 9cm hor


Right: Horizontal spread of P. Glen Decker is 11 cm and of P Graeme Jones is 9 cm. I don't know how long the flowers were open before the photos were taken.



Berthold said:


> Can You find out if they have the yellow rip in the shoe?


I'll ask.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 24, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Here's another one: Phrag. Mem. Maria Teresa Fighetti (Phrag. Elizabeth castle x Phrag. kovachii)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well... not very nice shape....


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 25, 2011)

And very new!!!! Thanks Dot!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 26, 2011)

Graeme Jones is so round!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 26, 2011)

I like the shape on this one...! It is rather unusual, but nice...


----------



## Shiva (Nov 27, 2011)

I would take them all, even Maria Teresa. That would put much more colour in my winter. And talking of shape, I'm not so good either.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 27, 2011)

Shiva said:


> I would take them all, even Maria Teresa. That would put much more colour in my winter. And talking of shape, I'm not so good either.



:rollhappy:

I resemble that remark!


----------



## Graeme Jones (Nov 28, 2011)

*Graeme Jones*

Both of these hybrids are my orchids originated by Alfredo Manrique in Peru. The photo's were taken at 2 days open. The Glen Decker was 11cm's and the Graeme Jones was 10cm's. The Glen Decker was flowered 15 months out of flask. I expect these to flower again in March and I expect the flowers to increase in size by about 20%. Both have 3 new growths.:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome to Slippertalk from NYC!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Here's another one: Phrag. Mem. Maria Teresa Fighetti (Phrag. Elizabeth castle x Phrag. kovachii)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't even get this one!  I think I have to make another trip upstate.


----------



## Heather (Nov 29, 2011)

Yikes. I agree with the third generation folks. Not really liking the kovachii hybrids so far. Either the shape is crummy or the color is. Poor Maria Theresa!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2011)

Graeme Jones said:


> Both of these hybrids are my orchids originated by Alfredo Manrique in Peru. The photo's were taken at 2 days open. The Glen Decker was 11cm's and the Graeme Jones was 10cm's. The Glen Decker was flowered 15 months out of flask. I expect these to flower again in March and I expect the flowers to increase in size by about 20%. Both have 3 new growths.:


Welcome, Graeme! Thanks for making yourself known here and claiming these two very lovely flowers. I knew they were grown and flowered in Australia, but I didn't know who the grower was.

I hope you tell us more about yourself. Australia is well represented here, so I hope you feel right at home.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome Graeme from Canada!


----------



## Graeme Jones (Dec 14, 2011)

*Graeme Jones*

My latest offering. Phrag. Memoria Maria Teresa Fighetti. (Phrag. Elizabeth Castle x phrag. kovachii) 2 days open. Span 11.5 cms


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 14, 2011)

That one came out really nice, thanks


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2011)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## quietaustralian (Dec 17, 2011)

The Phrag. Graeme Jones is very nice... i can't wait to see more of these in flower.

Mick


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2011)

This Phrag. Memoria Maria Teresa Fighetti is a lot prettier than the one I posted. Interesting how much variation there can be.


----------

